# How to catch up on a board topic with lots of posts on the Kindle



## BillieBog (Jan 14, 2009)

I just signed on to the Board today because I heard about the Outlander book club on the Kindle Chronicles and I love that book.  There were a few problems when I got to the board.

I have trouble seeing computer screens and I find all the "noise" (pictures, formating, etc) very confusing.  It is one of the reasons I love my Kindle.  Also, I seem to constantly loose my place and get confused about what is happening on the board, but I really wanted to read the comments about Outlander, but it seemed daunting as there were so many comments.

This may not be new, but I came up with a trick to catch up on a topic that has a lot of posts.  I clicked the print button at the top right of the topic and then printed to a pdf file.  I sent the file to my Kindle.  There is some garbage to page through, but it general it makes it easy to read a lot of posts without having to stare at a computer screen.  The major downside is the inability to immediately reply, but I can make notes as I go for things I would like to reply about.

Hope this helps,
Billie


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi BillieBog,

I have a couple of suggestions for you... You can turn off other peoples' avatars and signatures in your profile.... If you would like me to do this for you I can. This will reduce a lot of the clutter on the page.

Are you aware of the *NEW* button? If you click it, it will take you to the next post in the thread that you have not read yet.... If there is no *NEW* box, you are up-to-date in that thread...

It shows up to the right of the thread name as circled:


----------



## BillieBog (Jan 14, 2009)

As soon as I sent you the e-mail, I found the reply button.  Do you have to be logged on for the reply button to show up?

Thanks
Billie


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BillieBog said:


> As soon as I sent you the e-mail, I found the reply button. Do you have to be logged on for the reply button to show up?
> 
> Thanks
> Billie


Yes. You can't post as a guest.

And welcome, Billie! Glad to have you here! Great that you found out about the book club from the Kindle Chronicles podcast....that would be my interview. I feel like such a celebrity! LOL

Enjoy your time here. This is a fun and friendly bunch!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Billie! How cool that you heard about Outlander book klub from Leslie's interview with Len.  When you first see the boards you may feel overwhelmed and confused but once you spend some time you will be able to navigate with ease. I see you have already received some great instructions.

I'll see you at Outlander book klub. 

Please post an introduction in *The Intro/Welcome Board*, very interesting to tell the others how you found your way here.

Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Another tip...

Use these to navigate the board.

> Show unread posts since last visit.
> Show new replies to your posts.

They are at the top left of the screen.

I usually only have 3 pages of unread posts and 1 page of new replies...it keeps me from feeling overwhelmed. 

Welcome!


----------



## BillieBog (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks so much to both of you.  I will be away from the computer tomorrow, but will have my handy dandy Kindle to catch up on the Outlander posts.

I also got a sample of the new book.  I have been watching the HBO series and thinking about reading the books, so thinking went to doing.

Take care,
Billie


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

There's an Outlander HBO series??


----------



## BillieBog (Jan 14, 2009)

No, Dead until Dark.  In fact, the actress that plays Sookie, Anna Paquin won the Golden Globe.  It is called True Blood and the first season was great.

BB


----------

